# Alternative BLD Reading if there are many in-place twists.



## leeo (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's something I thought up as I tried to resolve a BLD solve with four in-place corner twists. If I read instead as if an M slice was applied, then I just read all of the corners from an "x" move off my usual reading position. Reading the edges requires that I transpose back only the four edges on the M slice - reading back UB requires I follow instead BD, and so forth for three other cases. Since UB is my usual edge buffer, I only really have to watch it for three of the eleven remaining edges.

This does require that you can recognize the edges and corners without the usual center-color hints which I do not find difficult. Anybody done this?


----------



## cuber8208 (Mar 26, 2016)

Corner twist algs are pretty good/fast (seem slower if you're using comms). This slice and rotation in the mind seems like it would require too much effort during the memorisation to figure out. The aim for BLD is to make memorisation as brain-dead as possible, so if you can incorporate this method into your BLD without having to think too much then okay, but in my opinion it would be faster (overall) to just use corner twist algs.


----------



## leeo (Mar 29, 2016)

cuber8208 said:


> Corner twist algs are pretty good/fast (seem slower if you're using comms). This slice and rotation in the mind seems like it would require too much effort during the memorisation to figure out. The aim for BLD is to make memorisation as brain-dead as possible, so if you can incorporate this method into your BLD without having to think too much then okay, but in my opinion it would be faster (overall) to just use corner twist algs.



For this reason, the following has to apply before I would even consider this:
(1) Even Edges-Corner permutation
(2) More than two in-place twists.
(3) All other cycle lengths are even on the corners
(4) The Buffer is also an in-place twist.

I find that the memory requirement for resolving all these cycle re-entries exceeds the memory requirement for memorizing the cube as if an M move is applied.


----------

